# More Stimulus Firms Hit Rock Bottom



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

More Stimulus Firms Hit Rock Bottom


AP

Solyndra isn't the only business to go belly up
despite receiving a piece of the $800 billion
economic stimulus package, as four other
companies also received funding only to later
file for bankruptcy.


*White House Looks to OK Green Energy Loan Guarantees*
*New Jobless Claims Spike*
*OPINION: Evidence Economy on Verge of Another Major Recession*
*STOSSEL: Obama Needs to Follow the 'Stossel Rule' to Create Jobs*
*YOU DECIDE: **Would You Take Any Job Rather Than Collect Unemployment?*


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

The stimulus was a failure, all economists that cried doom should be shot on sight


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The snowball is rolling downhill getting bigger and bigger. It wouldnt shock me to see Billary step in and run, this guys done.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

GOP Targets White House Emails
In Expanded Probe of Solyndra Loan


AP

GOP-led House committee probing now-bankrupt
solar firm that received $528M federal loan will
now expand investigation to include all
communications between Solyndra and the
White House.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

A CPA is better qualified than this buffoon to make financial decisions about the US.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm calling it right now. If Romney wins, focuses on sound principles to fix economy, appoints smart foreign and domestic policy advisors, and makes common-sense decisions; He has a chance to be bigger than Reagan. The malaise surrounding this country from Obama is SUFFOCATING.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

5-0 said:


> I'm calling it right now. If Romney wins, focuses on sound principles to fix economy, appoints smart foreign and domestic policy advisors, and makes common-sense decisions; He has a chance to be bigger than Reagan.


Too late....I made that prediction here on MC months ago.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

5-0 said:


> I'm calling it right now. If Romney wins, focuses on sound principles to fix economy, appoints smart foreign and domestic policy advisors, and makes common-sense decisions; He has a chance to be bigger than Reagan. The malaise surrounding this country from Obama is SUFFOCATING.


Romney's flip flopping and inability to separate himself from big business will be his undoing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> Romney's flip flopping and inability to separate himself from big business will be his undoing.


Remember our bet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Too late....I made that prediction here on MC months ago.


Sorry bro. I missed it.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Remember our bet.


Romney 10 years ago is a better candidate than the facade he is putting on today.

I hope he can overcome all those videos that will start to crop up about how he use to stand on issues like abortion and corporates taxes, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I was watching a thing on the History Channel last night that was questioning whether there was still any gold in Ft. Knox. The more I see the bad bail outs and other stupid crap I am starting to think it really may be empty.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Feds Wanted to Give Solyndra More $


AP

Explosive new emails show Obama administration considered 
giving $5.4M more to now-bankrupt solar firm, whose executives 
are seen testifying on Capitol Hill at left.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

President Obama said Thursday that his administration has loaned billions to start-up high tech firms like the now-bankrupt solar firm Solyndra based not on political influence, but "on the merits." 
"I have confidence decisions were made based upon what's good for the American people," Obama said in a press conference Thursday in response to questions from ABC News senior White House correspondent Jake Tapper.
Obama: Solyndra Got Loan 'On the Merits' - ABC News

This administration was a mess right from the start as evidenced by what happened to his "green" czar, Van Jones. He needs to stop flushing all of _our green _down his foolish pet projects and start packing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> Romney 10 years ago is a better candidate than the facade he is putting on today.
> 
> I hope he can overcome all those videos that will start to crop up about how he use to stand on issues like abortion and corporates taxes, but I don't see it happening.


In case you haven't noticed, unemployment is at 10%, there are riots in the streets (Occupy), and the federal government is about to ram down our throats a health insurance law that 70%+ of the population despises and doesn't want.

The Republicans could trot out Bozo the Clown, and he would beat the current clown in the Oval Office.

Remember our bet.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Political Connections Behind 
Federal Loans Like Solyndra?


AP



The Obama administration engaged in a 'pattern' of 
approving loans - possibly influenced by political ties
- that were not qualified to receive taxpayer money, 
says one Republican House chairman, calling the 
development as disturbing as the loss of millions of 
dollars given to Solyndra.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Congress considers Solyndra subpoena*


The Guardian


Congress considers Solyndra subpoena CNN International - ‎55 minutes ago‎

Washington (CNN) -- A House GOP leader announced Friday that Congress will be sending subpoenas to the White House for internal documents regarding the decision to issue federal loan guarantees in 2010 to Solyndra, ...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Congress considers Solyndra subpoena*

Good. Flood this administration with as many subpoenas as you can. Keep them back on their heels and in defensive mode.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Congress considers Solyndra subpoena*

How about posting to the exsisting thread.

http://www.masscops.com/f10/more-stimulus-firms-hit-rock-bottom-99142/


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Fox News


Beacon Power, Backed by US Loan Guarantees, Files Bankruptcy BusinessWeek - ‎1 hour ago‎

Oct. 31 (Bloomberg) -- Beacon Power Corp., an energy- storage company that received $43 million in backing from the US program that supported failed solar-panel maker Solyndra LLC, filed for bankruptcy after struggling to raise private ...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*House subpoenas White House for Solyndra documents*

Showing a growing frustration with the the Obama administration, congressional Republicans on Thursday authorized their second subpoena this week, demanding White House documents related to failed solar technology company Solyndra.
By a 14-9 party-line vote the Energy and Commerce Committee's investigative subcommittee authorized issuing a subpoena for any White House documents related to Solyndra, which received renewable energy loan guarantees under President Obama's stimulus program. The request for documents could include details of the president's own travel and communications.
Democrats said it was "unprecedented" to subpoena documents from the president's executive office like this, but Republicans said they've run out of patience with White House "stalling."

House subpoenas White House for Solyndra documents - Washington Times


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Proving yet again that socialistic ideals are tantamount to failed economic policies. Stop trying to change our capitalistic ways... It works, quit screwing with it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Why are the Democrats voting against the release of information?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Your joking right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Rhetorical question.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Los Angeles Times


House seeks Obama records Albany Times Union - ‎1 hour ago‎

WASHINGTON -- Republicans on a House Energy and Commerce Committee panel on Thursday overrode vigorous Democratic objections and took the apparently unprecedented step of authorizing subpoenas for ...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

White House Letter to GOP Fires Back
At 'Overbroad' Subpoena on Solyndra


AP

White House fires off letter scolding House Republicans,
saying demand for more Solyndra documents would put
an 'unreasonable burden on the president's ability to
meet his constitutional duties.'

*READ: White House Letter to GOP *
Solyndra Execs Reaped Bonuses Before Bankruptcy, Documents Show


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Solyndra Emails: Biden Staff Big Fans


AP

Emails provided to House committee from individuals tied to Solyndra claim Vice President Joe Biden's staff was enthusiastic about millions loaned to now-bankrupt solar firm and discuss the role of Energy Secretary Steven Chu, seen second from right, in loan approval process.
*VIDEO: Racy Correspondence Sheds Light on Solyndra Loan*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Reuters


White House Indicates It Will Comply With Solyndra Subpoena Bloomberg - ‎1 hour ago‎

The Obama administration indicated it intends to start complying with a subpoena for internal communications related to Solyndra LLC's $535 million loan guarantee, according to House Republicans.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

White House Misses Deadline for Solyndra Subpoena

The White House on Thursday missed the noon deadline for responding to the Republican-approved subpoena issued last week demanding the White House turn over "all documents" pertaining to the Solyndra loan guarantee. 
But while White House aides earlier told Fox News there are no plans to produce more documents on the bankrupt solar panel firm until Republicans agree to narrow the scope of their request, House Republicans issued a statement saying they expect some response from the White House by the end of the day.

Read more: White House Misses Deadline For Solyndra Subpoena | Fox News​


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Transparency,accountability, did Webster define these things incorrectly.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the great and powerful "O" will do as he pleases and damn the peasants !


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

White House Releases Memos After 
Missing Solyndra Subpoena Deadline


AP

White House releases several dozen pages of documents relating to the $535M Energy Department-approved loan guarantee for now-bankrupt solar firm Solyndra, after missing GOP-approved subpoena deadline


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ex-Obama Operative Urged Ouster of Energy Secretary



Solyndra scandal email from February called for 
White House to replace Steven Chu with a new 
energy team

*White House Warns Congress Not to Go Around Debt Panel Outcome*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Fox News


Chu says no political influence on Solyndra aid: NPR Reuters - ‎1 hour ago‎

Secretary of Energy Steven Chu speaks during his special address at the CERAWeek 2010 energy conference in Houston March 9, 2010. By Roberta Rampton WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Contributors to President Barack Obama's campaign did not influence the ...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Steven Chu tells House panel he was looking out for the 
taxpayer when reviewing finances for solar firm, but there 
are slim chances that taxpayers will see their money 
returned as the company goes through bankruptcy.

*Obama's Stimulus Program Grabs Spotlight in Solyndra Failure

* *Were White House Allies First in Line for Fed Loans?
*
*VIDEO: All Eyes on Energy Secretary at Solyndra Hearing **

Congress Probes Fannie, Freddie Over Bonuses*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Committee Weighs Contempt Citation Against White House Over Solyndra












AP2011
September 8, 2011: This picture shows the Solyndra headquarters in Fremont, Calif.
Members of Congress investigating the $535 million loan guarantee that the Obama administration gave to now-bankrupt solar panel manufacturer Solyndra are considering suing the White House to obtain access to documents relating to the case, Fox News has learned. 
For close to a year, the House Energy and Commerce Committee has been probing the circumstances surrounding the loan and its subsequent restructuring, which subordinated taxpayers to private investors in the recovery of the company's assets. Solyndra's chief investor, billionaire George Kaiser, is a prominent Obama supporter whom records show visited the White House 17 times.

Read more: Committee Weighs Contempt Citation Against White House Over Solyndra | Fox News


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Members of Congress investigating the $535 million loan guarantee that the Obama administration gave to now-bankrupt solar panel manufacturer Solyndra are considering suing the White House to obtain access to documents relating to the case, Fox News has learned.


What happened to the "transparency in government" that The Messiah promised us?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

even after stealing investor's money MF Global"s Jon Corzine still not been charged with any crime.

why ?

maybe his $350,800 per person fund raiser he had for obama this past year ? 

and obama is supposedly the voice of working people ?

ha, ha, ha, !


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

$1.2B Question: Where's the Money?
Corzine's Answer: 'I Do Not Know'


AP

Former New Jersey Gov. Jon Corzine will appear before Congress 
to answer questions and apologize to those affected by the 
collapse of MF Global while under his leadership - and say he's 
not sure where clients' $1.2 billion went.

*FULL TEXT: MF Global Hearing*

*Corzine Requests Extra Time for Statement*

*VIDEO: Misled on MF Global?*

*WATCH LIVE: **MF Global Testimony*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How do you not know? You are the head of the place you should\need to know these things and if you don't you better find out or you are not doing your job!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is who Obama and Biden go to for advice on the economy. He's ruined many lives but hey his books are so wonderful and have cute little pop up pictures its refreshing.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Stimulus-Backed Energy Company Goes Bankrupt*


Ener1, parent company of car battery maker that received $118M grant from the White House, files for bankruptcy


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The fact we have a running thread on stimulus funded bankrupt busninesses really shows how unqualified the current administration is. Bernanke who was named man of the year, Corzine ( read above) Obama , who has never even had a fuckin job in the public sector picking what we should invest in is like asking Barney Frank how to pick up women.


----------

